# West Branch Deer Hunting



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone hunt west branch during either archery or gun season? I live in Brimfield now but I grew up in and mostly hunt public land in PA. I’m looking to find somewhere closer to home I can hunt during the week or on sundays (can’t do it in PA). Not necessarily looking for specific spots, just curious if west branch is worth checking out. My PA archery season left me empty handed so I’m just looking to fill the freezer. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now that first gun is over I would go out and check out spots for fresh tracks, see what’s still around since last week. I saw 4 while squirrel hunting one morning .so it has a lot a thickets off of cable line road and creek bottoms. I plan on checking out a area for the second season and see if any are still around, it’s probaly much better in October before the pressure.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Im not a hunter..but fish there often..and I'll say I've seen quite a few deer on the shoreline..including a few nice bucks.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The area is not all that large and gets absolutely pounded during the Nov. Rut and gun season. Best hope would be to hunt the fringe and find some that survived by moving onto private land till things quieted down. I gave upon it 5 years ago. Too bad as it is a beautiful place to hunt.


----------



## rooster85 (May 21, 2013)

I've only hunted squirrels there a handful of times over the years but I've seen a lot of sign. Wouldn't hurt to check it out! Good luck.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Check out the west boat ramp area. When driving in look to the left, it's thick in spots but open in others. It looks like a small, uninviting area, but always has good sign. The beach area is also good. The road to the marina is hunting on one side but not the other. Check that out to. Good luck, and be safe.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've rabbit hunted West Branch for 20 years now. I can count on one hand how many deer I've seen while rabbit hunting. Of course, we're not trying to be quiet out there. Sometimes run across fresh tracks in the snow. Usually in the really thick stuff or the edge of private land. I've tried bowhunting out there a few times and only saw one. I'd stay away from the areas that people rabbit and pheasant hunt a lot. In my opinion, there are better options out there for public hunting than West Branch.


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

bdawg said:


> I've rabbit hunted West Branch for 20 years now. I can count on one hand how many deer I've seen while rabbit hunting. Of course, we're not trying to be quiet out there. Sometimes run across fresh tracks in the snow. Usually in the really thick stuff or the edge of private land. I've tried bowhunting out there a few times and only saw one. I'd stay away from the areas that people rabbit and pheasant hunt a lot. In my opinion, there are better options out there for public hunting than West Branch.


Any suggestions nearby? I’ve pheasant hunted a few places out at Berlin and I’ve seen tracks but I’m sure it also gets heavy pressure.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was at Berlin for pheasant twice this year. Got no pheasants. Didn't see much deer sign either. Too much pressure. At least in the main hunting areas.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Berlin would be a better option than Westbranch with ladue being another.


----------

